# Pooch Test



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I give up. This is Maas baby Bay Belle. Please tell me she isn't pregnant. She is being mean to me and everyone else. She was always really sweet. She is headbutting and won't let me look at her bum or touch her tummy.







































These photos are the best I can do because she is literally trying to kill me when I lift her tail. :? :tears:

_I got them on August the 1st, this year. They were both running with a billy for a long time.
_
I don't have before pictures, sorry.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If these are photos from Aug. then photos from now from behind would really help to be able to tell.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

If those pics are ftom NOW they look open, but it is pretty hard to successfully know for sure based on a goats vulva or stomach size, they will deceive you! They can look open and pop out a kid, or look bred and never have any!! lol Bloodwork is the only way to tell for sure and even then, if you draw to early in gestation and get a neg, or get a pos and they miss carry at some point, its hard to get %100 accuracy


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

i say yes


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!!

The photos are from yesterday.

Why are goats so hard? hehe 

I think I will just wait and see if anyone pops out some babies. I really want babies, just not from Bay Belle. Its in God's hands now, LOL.


----------

